# Joâo Lopes and FUN are the new NVBK CHAMPIONS 2011!!



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So proud of my boys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQq_XtboA8Y


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Impressive as usual! Congrats on all your hard work, and thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW!!! Big congratulations!!!! VERY cool!!


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Very impressive dog.

Looked him up on Working Dog EU saw 4 of his pups look very much like their Sire, looks like he produces like he works.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very impressive. Big congrats to all involved.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!Fantabulous!!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding - Congrats you guys!


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Brilliant Great to watch!!


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Big congrats Martine!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations. 

Continued success.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats! You start out with quality dogs and training and it shows in your successes!

I wish you all the best


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice job by all involved in his training! Great handling by Joao his experience shows through in his calmness on the field.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd, goed werk van zowel hond als geleider.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

great handling and magnificent dog !
btw, do you pronounce it the english way (having a lotta "fun"), or like "phoon" ?

we had a Mal mwd named Kuf, but his nickname by the americans was "Goof"; but he wasn't goofy at all


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

fantastic work , great dog!


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

EXCELLENT, Martine!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

WOW! Way cool and looks like so much FUN!


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

I am in awe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Very well done, as always.
Awesome dog!


----------



## Angelo Berios (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! Great work!


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Congratulations, great job by all
Tommy


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Great achievement! Congratulations!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations!
Thanks for sharing the vid.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty cool 8) congrats. I really like the job of the man holding the bell.


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats  .


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice. Congratulations


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

awesome performance! Big Congratulations!


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> So proud of my boys
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQq_XtboA8Y



great !!!!

Very very good.

I have seen this sport in belgium and i love it 


More videos, please


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Martine , give a big congrats to Joao and fun. tremendous job as is usual. nice 3 pt win. thats getting it the hard way. Your boy trouble passed his drug cert this week


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow!!! Joao predicted he would win this yr in Cat. 2 and he accomplished what he foretold. Tim and I are sorry we missed this, but we will be present for Fun's Cat. 1! Congratulations! 

It also looks like Fun is a GREAT producer! I may be looking for a FUN pup in a few years, LOL! (I am in love w/ Civil, by the way!)

We look forward to viewing nxt yrs performance!


----------

